# Zagg Invisible Shield in GTA



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

*Zagg Invisible Shield in GTA for iPhone 3G*

Does anyone know where the Zagg Invisible Shield (iPhone 3G) is available in the GTA these days? One of my friends is looking - uptown - North York, Markham, Richmond Hill would be ideal.

I know Carbon used to carry it - I bought mine there and have asked him to check there as well.

Many thanks


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

University of Toronto Computer Shop


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*ZAGG discount codes*

For those looking Zagg Invisible Shield for their electronic devices, here are some discount codes :-

50% off : SHOWSP09 : valid till 18 Jan : (multiple use)

First come, first serve :

20% : only 1 use, valid for 1 month from today (14/1/09) : r7mwcj
20% : only 1 use, valid for 1 month from today (14/1/09) : vtz3pg

Use code at checkout.


----------



## michaelstefanison (Jul 18, 2009)

*ClearShields Canada*

Check out Clear Shields Canada - Protecting Your Valuable Electronics

They are an authorized Canadian dealer of the invisible shield.


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

These addresses are taken from Zagg website. Good luck.

RiverdaleMac
345 Danforth Avenue
Toronto, Ontario, M4K 1N7
416-778-4048

BeachMac
2196 Queen Street East
Toronto, Ontario, M4E 1E6
416-849-0694

Xtek Electronics Inc
509-3000 Victoria Park Ave
Toronto, Ontario, M2J4Y2
1-877-500-XTEK (9835)

Computer Systems Centre
275 College Street
Toronto, Ontario, M5T 1S2
(416) 927-8000


----------

